# (solved) emerge dev-libs/boost nicht möglich

## Martini

Hallo

Ich kann dev-libs/boost nicht emergen. Kennt jemand das Problem oder evtl eine Lösung?

Auf den anderen PCs habe ich das Problem nicht. Konfiguration ist fast identisch.

```

libs/serialization/src/binary_woarchive.cpp:28:   instantiated from here

./boost/archive/basic_binary_oprimitive.hpp:87: warning: unused variable ‘i’

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimizatio                       n-none/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/text_wiarchive.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimizatio                       n-none/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/text_woarchive.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimizatio                       n-none/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/xml_wgrammar.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-no                       ne/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/libboost_serialization-mt-s.a

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimizatio                       n-none/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/xml_wiarchive.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimizatio                       n-none/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/xml_woarchive.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/runtime-li                       nk-static

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/r                       untime-link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-no                       ne/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/libboost_wserialization-mt-s.a

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/runtime-li                       nk-static/threading-multi

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/r                       untime-link-static/threading-multi/read_graphviz_spirit.o

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:16350: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

    "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall  -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DBOOST_GRAPH_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -I"libs/graph/src" -c -o "bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/runtime-link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o" "libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp"

...failed gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/runtime-link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o...

...removing bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.1/release/debug-symbols-none/link-static/optimization-none/runtime-link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o

...failed updating 1 target...

...updated 254 targets...

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3028:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           bjam ${NUMJOBS} -q ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi runtime-link=${linkoption} link=${linkoption} --prefix="${D}/usr" --layout=system || die "building boost failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   building boost failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3028:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           bjam ${NUMJOBS} -q ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi runtime-link=${linkoption} link=${linkoption} --prefix="${D}/usr" --layout=system || die "building boost failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   building boost failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Using the following options to build:

 *   release debug-symbols=none optimization=none --user-config=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2/work/boost_1_34_1/user-config.jam

```

Hier noch mein emerge --info

```

vdr1 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2008 16:19:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="cvs distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/my-ebuilds /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-1.5"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="a52 acl alsa asf berkdb cli cracklib crypt dri dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif iconv imagemagick isdnlog jpeg lirc lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mmx mp2 mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly openmp openssh pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection sdk sdl session spl sse ssl tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vdr vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="ttpci" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke und Gruß

MartinLast edited by Martini on Tue May 27, 2008 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe mir damit geholfen, boost erst einmal zu unmergen,

dann emerge -av boost.

Dann gehts, weil boost und boost-build installiert werden,

eins von den älteren der beiden beisst sich mit den neuen.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Martini

Hallo Manfred

Danke für deine Antwort. Das habe ich aber leider auch schon durch. Selbiger Fehler.

boost-build funktioniert, jedoch leider nicht boost.

Ich suche mal weiter. Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee.

Danke und Gruß

Martin

----------

## mv

 *Martini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus)
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist fast immer auf Speichermangel zurückzuführen -> Swap vergrößern.

----------

## Martini

Hi,

ah, das könnte sein. Die Karre ist nicht ganz so gut mit Speicher bestückt (256 MB) und hat 512 MB Swap.

Der andere PC hat 512/512 Mem/Swap... und da gehts. Wird wohl so sein. Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen sollen... aber das wäre ja zu einfach.   :Embarassed: 

Das probiere ich mal aus.

Danke dir...

martin

----------

## ManfredB

Bei mir hat Gentoo immer 1024 MB RAM und ebenso viel Swap.

Damit bin ich bisher bestens gefahren.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Martini

Hallo Manfred

Ja. habe ich im Arbeitsrechner auch (1,5G / 1G). Die anderen Rechner sind nur VDRs (VideoDiskRecorder) ohne X.

Dort langt der RAM normalerweise dicke aus. Bin bisher jedenfalls noch nicht an die Grenzen gestosen.. bis jetzt.   :Very Happy: 

Bin leider noch nicht zum Testen gekommen... ich geb aber bescheid.

Danke

Martin

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Nur ne kurze Rückmeldung. Hab den Swap-Space auf 1GB vergrößert.

Boost kompiliert nun problemlos.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Martin

----------

